# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Самые оригинальные достижения медицины

## Irina

*Самые оригинальные достижения медицины*

Одна из крупнейших телекомпаний США оценила последние инновации в области медицины. Согласно ее версии, самыми оригинальными достижениями можно назвать: электронный глаз для незрячих людей, антибактериальные покрытия, магнитный шлем от депрессии, долгосрочные контейнеры для транспортировки донорских органов и ряд других, не менее интересных.

*Антибактериальное покрытие*

Ученые Университета Южной Дакоты доказали, что краска для стен способна защитить наш организм от патогенных бактерий. Разработчики обнаружили молекулу, которая способна убить микроорганизмы.
Такие молекулы можно добавлять в любую краску, чтобы сделать ее антибактериальной.

Вещество, получившее название "N-Halamine CI TMPM", поможет справиться с больничными "суперинфекциями", от которых только в Америке ежегодно умирает 88 тыс. пациентов. Антимикробное вещество способно сохранять свои качества на протяжение одного года. Однако стены, покрытые краской, следует мыть каждые 1-2 недели. Руководитель исследования, доктор Юйюй Сан на данный момент пытается наладить сотрудничество с компаниями-производителями красок.

*Долгосрочные контейнеры для транспортировки донорских органов*

Еще недавно все донорские органы транспортировали в специальных холодильных камерах. Однако недостатком такого метода являлось то, что, проведя в таком холодильнике пять часов, легкие, сердце или печень повреждались настолько, что становились непригодными для трансплантации. Такое временное ограничение оказывало значительное давление, как на врача, так и пациента, которым нужно было быть готовыми к операции в любой момент.

Благодаря новой методике, временной интервал значительно расширился, и составляет теперь 12 часов. Особенность разработки заключается в том, что донорский орган поддерживается в тепле, а не в холоде, как было раньше. К тому же, к органу обеспечивается подача кислорода, крови и необходимых питательных веществ.

Методика, получившая название "Organ Care System", сделала невероятное - теперь можно перевозить органы для трансплантации даже из других стран. Например, в этом году, донорское сердце привезли в Грецию из Германии. На сегодняшний день на европейском рынке представлена система для трансплантации сердца, в 2009 году разработан аналогичный аппарат для легких.

*Электронный глаз*

Учеными Массачусетского технологического института (MIT) был создан микрочип, позволивший отчасти восстановить зрение слепым и слабовидящим людям. Электронный глаз не восстановит зрение полностью, но с его помощью можно будет ориентироваться в пространстве и узнавать лица.

Микрочип имплантируют на глазное яблоко, и на него напрямую поступают сигналы от миниатюрной камеры, встроенной в специальные очки. Затем полученная информация поступает в мозг. Первые испытания прибора, проводимые на поросятах, дали отличные результаты. Об этом сообщили ученые, которые планируют в скором будущем провести испытания на людях.

*Дерево для лечения переломов*

Итальянские исследователи создали инновационную методику регенерации поврежденных костей с применением маленьких кусочков дерева. Ученые выяснили, что определенные виды деревьев, например, красный дуб, имеют губчатую структуру, которая очень близка к костной.
Медики планируют использовать небольшие кусочки такой древесины для стимулирования природных процессов регенерации костей в человеческом организме. Анна Тампьери, которая возглавляет этот научный проект, заявила, что тело человека в состоянии самостоятельно выращивать костную ткань, но кровеносным сосудам необходимо "где-то закрепиться". Ученые уже провели испытания, показавшие отличные результаты, на овцах и планируют вскоре провести исследования на человеке.

*Электромагнитный "шлем" от депрессии*

Новая разработка - электромагнитный "шлем" поможет множеству людей, подверженных депрессии, с которой не справляются антидепрессанты. Инновационная электромагнитная разработка получила длинное название "NeuroStar Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation Therapy System". Принцип ее работы заключается в воздействии импульсов магнитного поля на префронтальную зону коры головного мозга, которая влияет на наше настроение. Таким образом, можно оказывать воздействие на нейроны головного мозга.

Во время проведения клинических исследований у половины пациентов, которые ежедневно в течение 30-40 минут испытывали на себе новую систему, было отмечено значительное ослабление депрессии, у трети пациентов - абсолютное выздоровление. Данный курс терапии можно пройти практически во всех североамериканских штатах.
Лилиана Локацкая

----------


## Irina

> Новая разработка - электромагнитный "шлем" поможет множеству людей, подверженных депрессии, с которой не справляются антидепрессанты.


Классная штука наверное. Себе бы таким где попользоваться. Всё-таки у трети пациентов абсолютное выздоровление - это очень хороший показатель.

----------

